# Codezeile ausgeben



## HerrRitschwumm (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne mittels einer Funkion die Codezeile ausgeben, an der ein bestimmtes Ereignis stattgefunden hat.
Z.B verwende ich den instanceof - operator und möchte, falls dieser ein false zurückgibt, Folgendes z.B. ausgeben:
System.out.println("instanceof - operator returned false in class: " + this.getClass() + " , line: " + funktionWelcheDieZeileDiesesAufrufesAusgibt());

Kennt jemand einen Weg dies zu bewerkstelligen?
Besten Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße
Günter Schlegl


----------



## limago (10. Juni 2007)

Geht in Java nur mit Trick..


```
int linenumber = new Exception().getStackTrace()[0].getLineNumber();
		System.out.println("The line number is " + linenumber);
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

oder so seit Java 5:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 *
 */
public class ShowLineNumbersExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        a();
        System.out.println("xxx");
    }

    private static void a() {    
        b();
        
    }

    private static void b() {
        System.out.println(Thread.currentThread().getStackTrace()[1].getLineNumber());
    }

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## HerrRitschwumm (16. Juni 2007)

Nachträglich bedanke ich mich noch für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Günter Schlegl


----------

